# T-Shirts: Most Favorite and Acceptable in Indian Apparel Market



## paytocart (Feb 24, 2017)

T-shirts are those simple and comfortable cotton casuals wear came from the west and merges easily with Indian style of dressing.
Earlier days in India, T-shirts are mostly favored by kids and youth only, but nowadays there is no age restriction for wearing T-shirts. People of some set of ages have a theme to wear a T-Shirt, for example, kids like to buy T-shirts like cartoon themes, Hollywood superheroes, etc. And old age people like to wear collared T-shirts with branded names. 

*Slogan or Quote T-shirts*

Usually, teens like to prefer short sleeves with the outlook of Message and Slogan or Quote T-shirt. Many young people prefer T-shirts with attitude Message and Quote like “I love Mom”, “Tamilanda T-shirts”, “Jallikattu T-shirt”, "God bless everyone"," Bad attitude", "I am on summer holiday", " Flower Friend", "I have an attitude!", etc. And it all depends on what you want to show and what you are wearing that illustrate your thoughts ultimately.

Sometimes T-shirts offers a perfect outlook of a person when wearing Quote T-Shirts with some logos and it also exhibits the community or religion you belong to, therefore it leads to intelligent chat or exhibits what you could like to speak. That means it conveys your messages in the form of a slogan or logo or Quote.

*Trendy Corporate T-Shirts*

Today, In India most part the places a fresh corporate trend of dressing is starting to follow, especially in IT industry you can come with a blazer or sports jacket and attend a meeting by wearing T-shirts.
Even Women’s are also wearing T-shirts in corporate houses with the complementary bound neck band and cuffs, short sleeve women T-shirts. Still, many offices are also favoring Western wear including corporate promotional T-shirts.

*Women and their T-Shirts*

Shopping malls or Shopping Centre has been rising in India like mushrooms and advertising, branded promotional T-shirts and clothes to young people. In India most ladies are wearing T-shirts, In earlier Indian women are wearing their traditional wears like sarees, pajamas and Salwar Kameez but now these traditional wear are replaced western wear like jeans wear, short and tight T-shirts, skirts and trousers etc. Most of the women feel that Western clothing are more comfortable and suitable, particularly in office hours or while traveling. Besides with a short T-shirt, women are like to wear low-cut pants/jeans with a tight belt are becoming hot and latest trends in India.

T-shirts now give out as the easiest survey for a piece of art range from a Superman to political T-Shirt. The reach of playing around with Quoted words and wearing it on you is incredible.


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes, the t-shirts are one of the best wearable items in India's market that are worn by the individuals casually and professionally as well. It has on-trend and gives a nick look.


----------



## Fletcher123 (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah paytocart you are right now a days there is no age to wear all stuff of t-shirts. Mostly aged people prefer t-shirts because they feel comfortable and more peaceful to walk and wander. So it is now mandatory that according to environment to live in aeasy way


----------

